# Philadelphia



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I will be heading to Philadelphia in a couple weeks for a business conference. Having never been to the city before, I was hoping some chaps on here might have suggestions as to sights, places to visit and any local shops - especially trad/preppy shops. With an Ivy League school in town, there must be some decent men's shopping.

By the way, I will be staying at the Doubletree Hotel in Center City.


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Check out Boyds for shopping.
Capital Grill, Morimoto, Buddakan, Le Bec Fin for a nice meal
Delilas Den for a little entertainment 

Good Luck


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I didn't do much shopping in Center City, but the Reading Terminal Market is great for lunch.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

drrac2 said:


> Check out Boyds for shopping.
> Capital Grill, Morimoto, Buddakan, Le Bec Fin for a nice meal
> Delilas Den for a little entertainment
> 
> Good Luck


Boyds looks a little too Italian for me - and expensive. I was hoping there would be a good 'ole trad men's shop in town.

And I don't think I will be a patron at the bawdy house.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Of course the venerable and grand Boyds of Philadelphia is an obvious and must see choice for shopping in Philly, but also give Wayne Edwards a try located on 1525 Locust Street. They my not be anyone's definition of Trad but they have the most impressive selection of first-quality Italian brands outside of New York, or Italy for that matter. Their vendors include Balenciaga, Dries Van Noten, CP Company, Hartford, Lorenzini, Masons, Mackintosh, Zanone, Fedelli, Mandelli, Luigi Borrelli, Kiton, Isaia, Corneiani, Masimo Bizzocchi, Gravati, Bontoni and John Lobb for measure. Also, Burberry has a beautiful shop at 1705 Walnut Street in Rittenhouse Square, it may be a nice place to browse at sales that are sure to be happening in the month of June.


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

"Bawdy House" LMAO!!!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Downtown Philadelphia has a Brooks Brothers and a rather large Ralph Lauren store. A salesman at Boyd's insulted the store where I'd bought the suit I was wearing that day, and I never went back.

The Doubletree, as I remember it, was quite nice - half the rooms look up Broad Street toward City Hall, the others look South across South Philadelphia toward the Walt Whitman Bridge. It's also right across from the old Bellevue Stratford, which is now the Park Hyatt and home to the Palm and Ralph Lauren. Tiffany & Co. is adjacent. Holt's Cigars is nearby.

Most of the high-end shopping has gone out to King of Prussia, which isn't a bad drive from downtown but prohibitively expensive by taxi. At one time it had nine department stores, and still has a Bloomingdale's, L&T, Neiman-Marcus, and Nordstrom. And a C.O. Bigelow, which is sort of like Bath & Body Works but higher end and a bit less feminine.

You could also check out Jacob Reed's Sons, the flagship Bailey Banks & Biddle, John Wanamaker, Gimbel's, Lit Brothers, and Strawbridge and Clothier - if downtown Philadelphia shopping hadn't gone down the toilet thirty years ago. They're all gone.

(The Chestnut Street Transitway was an early attempt at a pedestrian mall, but tearing up the sidewalks and streets took so long that stores went out of business. They ended up with a Rite-Aid, a discount furniture store, and an electronics shop on every block.)


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I would have to agree that other than Brooks Brothers, I can't really think of a true "trad" store in Philly. Although there is an Ivy League school, U of P isn't really a "preppy/trad" atmosphere as you would believe. That look is a little more prevalent at Princeton, Bucknell, Haverford, etc., but I haven't seen it a lot Penn.

You were given some excellent food/restaurant recommendations, though Le-Bec-Fin used to be one of the premier restaurants in the world and is now a little "old school" and I personally believe there are better choices such as "Vetri", though it may be difficult to get a reservation.

For a great lunch, I agree that you really should visit the Reading Terminal. It's an "indoor market" of vendors of some amazingly tasty and fresh food. Some extremely healthy and some extremely unhealthy but delicious! It's a definite Philly experience that shouldn't be missed.

Have a great time and IF you order a cheesesteak, remember the lingo.....it's "cheez wit" or "cheez witout" (with onions or without).


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

In Center City, Butcher & Singer- an old stock brokerage converted to a restaurant by Steven Starr, the city's premier restaurateur. Best steak in the city.

Take a cab to So. Philadelphia, and have a drink (or a great meal) at the Saloon, make sure you go to the upstairs bar. A favorite hangout or some of Philly's, um, shall we say "families".

For lunch go to the Italian Market for just about anything you want, AL Fresco, or walk two blocks to the home of the original cheese streak, Pat's, at 9th and Passyunk Ave. 
We have much better food than clothes shopping in Philly!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

DocD said:


> I would have to agree that other than Brooks Brothers, I can't really think of a true "trad" store in Philly. Although there is an Ivy League school, U of P isn't really a "preppy/trad" atmosphere as you would believe. That look is a little more prevalent at Princeton, Bucknell, Haverford, etc., but I haven't seen it a lot Penn.


Shucks. I was hoping there would be a great old men's shop just off the campus that has been there for generations. Ugh . . . I guess Philadelphia is too blue-collar.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I second the Pat's King of Steaks rec. Don't wear your favorite tie, however.










Drop by Black Cat Cigars at 1518 Sansom downtown for fine shaving and smoking requisites:

https://blackcatcigars.com/

Boyd's is worth a visit, but be warned that the salesmen can be pesky. There's an Andrews Ties on Chestnut. The manager is (or was) Frank; very helpful guy.


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

i suggest going to I. goldbeg Army & navy store at 13th and chestnut. My sister now runs the third generation business. You will be surpised to see some beautiful short sleeve shirts from a famous store based in Ft. Lauderdale. swiss cotton made in the USA. In their store they are $150 . my sister is selling these for $34.99. you might also find some undelivered CEGO shirts that have been taking up space in my shop.

Of course plenty of military surplus as well.
Carl


----------



## Lagavulin16 (Nov 9, 2008)

*My old college town...*

There was never a real "trad" men´s store like what you would find at Brown or Princeton, but it is still a great town. I would actually tell you to save the shopping for another City and take the great suggestions on some fine restaurants.

If you are a sports fan, see if the Phillies are in town or go check out what Mitchell and Ness has to offer. I never condone wearng sports jersey´s, but an old throw back hanging in your bar is always kind of cool.

https://www.mitchellandness.com/


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

I. Goldberg is fun. Holt's is more classic than Black Cat. If you're out in the suburbs, Cigar, Cigars is a great store.

I have to disagree with most of the restaurant recommendations given (other than Pat's Steaks, which is a must).

Le Bec is not what it used to be. Although Steven Starr is considered the "premier restauranteur" in the city, I think most of his places are overrated and often snotty. Although they're all glizty and impressive looking, they are designed to feed massive quantities of people. Many items are not particularly cooked fresh to order.

You're better off finding a great BYO, which are all over the city. Bring a great bottle of wine and you'll have a much better (and cheaper) meal than at a Stephen Starr restaurant. And if you have a car, go to Moore Brothers (across the Ben Franklin bridge) to get your wine. The people there care more about wine than any other store I've been to. (www.moorebrothers.com)


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

So a good, reasonably priced steak? Recommendations?

I guess I will forgo the shopping. I have five or six hours before the conference begins to sightsee, so I reckon I can just walk and see a bunch of the historical sights and other destinations without too much hassle from my hotel. Am I correct in this assumption?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

About a 10-minute walk east of Independence Hall is Penn's Landing and the Seaport Museum, which has the USS _Olympia_ (Admiral Dewey's flagship at the Battle of Manila Bay) and the USS _Becuna, _a WWII submarine.

Moored on the opposite bank of the Delaware River you will see the awesome "Big J." If you can make it over the bridge into Camden, the ship is open till 5 pm during the warmer months.

https://www.battleshipnewjersey.org/visit/


----------



## techchallenge (May 30, 2008)

drrac2 said:


> Check out Boyds for shopping.
> Capital Grill, Morimoto, Buddakan, Le Bec Fin for a nice meal
> Delilas Den for a little entertainment
> 
> Good Luck


Don't go to any of these places. For a meal I recommend Gayle.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Capital Grille is a chain. It always fills me with a small _frisson_ of something like despair when someone asks for city-specific restaurant recommendations, and they're directed to a chain.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

A few comments;

1) As per my previous post, I also did NOT recommend Le-Bec-Fin since it's certainly not the quality it used to be in the "old" days.

2) Although Capital Grille is "okay", I wouldn't recommend someone come to Philadelphia to visit a chain restaurant.

3) The recommendation of Gayle is an excellent recommendation. The chef/owner is Daniel Stern, who was actually the chef who turned Le-Bec-Fin around prior to Georges Perrier's decision to oust him. Daniel Stern also owns Raye in Philadelphia,

4) Vetri is difficult to get a reservation, but is consistently voted as one of the nation's best restaurants and is not "trendy" like of of Stephen Starr's places.

5) Please stay AWAY from Pat's Cheesesteaks because this is a definite tourist trap. There are much better choices for a cheesesteak in Philly. Yes, they are the "original", but are also far from the best. Tony Lukes, Steve-Prince of Steaks, ******, and lot's of others have much better products.

6) Once again, visit the reading terminal for an inexpensive and memorable lunch.

7) I. Goldberg isn't what it used to be, but can be a fun and interesting store to visit.

8) If you like watches, Govberg & Sons has an amazing selection of some of the world's finest watches including Patek Phillipe and just about every other top brand you can name. They also have a "Rolex only" boutique store at the new Comcast Building. It's one of the only stores in the U.S.A. that is a store dedicated to selling ONLY Rolex watches. They have an amazing collection with hundreds of watches on display.

9) And Philly does have one little item called the Libery Bell that may be of some historical interest, along with Independence Hall!!!!!

10) You MAY want to at least visit Boyds, because at this time of year they are having a pretty big sale with many items reduced 50%.

11) Have a great, safe trip.


----------



## mch (Jun 9, 2005)

As mentioned, forget Pat's! Go to Tony Lukes if you want a cheesesteak, or better yet, a roast pork with sharp provolone.

Also, Marc Vetri has another excellent restaurant, Osteria, on N/. Broad St.

The Reading Terminal has a number of great choices at lunch and it's right next to the Convention Center.

Enjoy our great city!


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

If you go to the Black Cat, just above is Nodding Head Brew Pub, excellent beer made on the premises. (If they have Ich Bien Berliner Weiss or Monkey Knife fight on tap they are worth trying.) Around the corner at 16th and Spruce is Monk's, a Belgian Bar with the best selection of Beer in the city, as well as probably the best burger and the best fries. The rest of the food is good too. If you like Beer, go to Monk's.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

Lagavulin16 said:


> There was never a real "trad" men´s store like what you would find at Brown or Princeton, but it is still a great town. I would actually tell you to save the shopping for another City and take the great suggestions on some fine restaurants.
> 
> If you are a sports fan, see if the Phillies are in town or go check out what Mitchell and Ness has to offer. I never condone wearng sports jersey´s, but an old throw back hanging in your bar is always kind of cool.
> 
> https://www.mitchellandness.com/


"NEVER REAL TRAD IN PHILLY". You are unfortunately way off base. There were many: Jacob Reeds, many small shops in Chestnut Hill, John Wanamaker etc. Unfortunately many have left over the years. Try to speak about something you actually know.


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

*WOW!*

Definitely go with the recommendations of the locals, as they would know the city much better than I. I have had excellent meals at all of the aforementioned restaurants, and I was just trying to help out.

In regards to: "Capital Grille is a chain. It always fills me with a small frisson of something like despair when someone asks for city-specific restaurant recommendations, and they're directed to a chain." The Capitol Grill in Philly has an excellent vibe. The bartenders were excellent, and the crowd was very pleasant. I would NEVER, EVER want to fill anyone with a small frisson of something like despair 

Good luck.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

drrac2 said:


> Definitely go with the recommendations of the locals, as they would know the city much better than I. I have had excellent meals at all of the aforementioned restaurants, and I was just trying to help out.
> 
> In regards to: "Capital Grille is a chain. It always fills me with a small frisson of something like despair when someone asks for city-specific restaurant recommendations, and they're directed to a chain." The Capitol Grill in Philly has an excellent vibe. The bartenders were excellent, and the crowd was very pleasant. I would NEVER, EVER want to fill anyone with a small frisson of something like despair
> 
> Good luck.


I searched online to see if there's a "Capitol Grill" in Philly, but all I could find was a branch of the Capital Grille franchise, complete with the pretentious "e" on the end of "Grille."

I'm sure you can get a decent (if extremely expensive) steak there; I've eaten at the DC-area locations myself. My despair is more over the general waning away of the uniquely local. More and more American downtowns have become essentially the same city, with the same chain eateries and coffee shops everywhere. It's a bit sad.


----------



## Lagavulin16 (Nov 9, 2008)

TBOWES:

I spent 6 years at school at Penn, undergrad and grad. I am sorry I missed all those fine 'trad" places you mentioned. Philly has a tremendous amount to offer, clothing I never found to be one. That is my opinion, take it or leave it. 

If you can point the OP to any place other than Boyd's go right ahead and answer his post. If you want to set me straight feel free as well. I obviously have no idea what I am talking about since I admit it has been a few years since I shopped in Philly. However, Wanamaker's was well on the way of becoming a Macy's well before closing in the mid 90's. Throwing out Wanamaker's is ridiculous, let's try to talk about present day not the glory days of "trad' in Philly. Sure he can head out to the Main Line, but I am assuming that is not going to happen.

If you want to be constructive, give us a list of the places you recommend and I am more than happy to check them out on my monthly visits to your wonderful City.


----------



## helo-flyer (Nov 22, 2008)

> Capital Grille is a chain


Take it for what its worth, but Philadelphia Magazine rated Capital Grille as the best steak in the city...



> better yet, a roast pork with sharp provolone.


By all means try the Cheesesteak, but there is nothing that beats a roast pork sandwich with some broccoli rabe and sharp provolone



> You're better off finding a great BYO


Thats your best bet. You cannot go wrong with places like Roberto's or L'angolo.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lagavulin16 said:


> TBOWES:
> 
> I spent 6 years at school at Penn, undergrad and grad. I am sorry I missed all those fine 'trad" places you mentioned. Philly has a tremendous amount to offer, clothing I never found to be one. That is my opinion, take it or leave it.
> 
> ...


I lived in Philadelphia for sixteen years and went to a very trad private school. I'm perhaps not as valid a source of information on today's Philadelphia, but I certainly know what it was like twenty years ago.

TBOWES' comments about Jacob Reed's and John Wanamaker were in response to your statement that there NEVER was a "trad men's store" in Philadelphia. I would think that since no one is disagreeing that there aren't any NOW, it is still fair to refute the claim that it's always been this way by naming stores that are no longer in business.

John Wanamaker became a Lord & Taylor. Macy's kept the building (designed by Daniel Burnham, who also did the Marshall Field's on State Street and Selfridge's on Oxford Street) when they sold off L&T after the Federated/May Company merger in 2005.


----------



## Lagavulin16 (Nov 9, 2008)

I apologize. 

"Never" was too strong a word. Let´s just say that in my limited time in Philadelphia I did not find many trad stores. My siblings went to trad universities as well and I guess my comparisons were really based on the the offerings of their college towns. The Penn campus had no such stores and nor was their anything really close by and even today with the whole new retail sections near both the Penn and Drexel campuses I don´t think anything exists.

Visiting my siblings in Cambridge or D.C. I always knew that I could find what I needed at J. Press or a number fo smaller offerings. It made dressing for interviews, events, formals, etc. a bit easier, since you could find everyhting you wanted in one place. But now I am off topic. Anyway, I chose the wrong word, as I am positive that there are probably some excellent stores out on the Main Line that I don´t know about.


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

DocD,
Must disagree on the cheese steak. Having tried Tony Luke's, Steve's, Jim's, Pat's, ******(love their '50's soda shop ambiance) my favorite actually in Geno's (right across the street from Pat's, for those of you from out of town). Sure it's touristy, but love him or hate him, nobody does more to support the Philly cops than the owner, Joey Vento. Just be careful- the hot sauce is wicked!


----------



## Stringfellow (Jun 19, 2008)

Boyd's was held-up last night. Just an FYI.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67826


----------



## MENGMAS (Jun 3, 2009)

I would suggest Holt's for cigars and Mahogany if you are interested in a classy cigar bar complete with leather chairs and attractive hostesses. Both are located on 1500 Walnut Street which is very close to the Doubletree.


----------



## Nicolai Hel (Jul 8, 2008)

For food, I agree with the suggestions of Reading Terminal Market. I have never seen anywhere quite like it, and it is worth a visit in my opinion.

A couple restaurants I have also liked that haven't been mentioned yet are XIX and Lacroix. I would also mention Striped Bass and Brasserie Perrier, but unfortunately both are now gone.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nicolai Hel said:


> For food, I agree with the suggestions of Reading Terminal Market. I have never seen anywhere quite like it, and it is worth a visit in my opinion.
> 
> A couple restaurants I have also liked that haven't been mentioned yet are XIX and Lacroix. I would also mention Striped Bass and Brasserie Perrier, but unfortunately both are now gone.


Striped Bass is gone? Wow - it was one of the first in the wave of high-end restaurants in Center City.

Is Circa still there?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Lagavulin16 said:


> The Penn campus had no such stores and nor was their anything really close by and even today with the whole new retail sections near both the Penn and Drexel campuses I don´t think anything exists.


Apology accepted. You apparently meant there was never one _while you were there. _

Penn, frankly, is in a crappy neighborhood. I would think that everyone would be hopping on the Schuylkill Expressway up to King of Prussia or going into Center City to buy _anything_. Except for pizza and illegal drugs.

As long as we're giving yet another free plug to our dear friends at J. Press, let's throw in Rosey Jekes in Hanover.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Lagavulin16 said:


> TBOWES:
> 
> I spent 6 years at school at Penn, undergrad and grad. I am sorry I missed all those fine 'trad" places you mentioned. Philly has a tremendous amount to offer, clothing I never found to be one. That is my opinion, take it or leave it.


Penn '79 here, so I will weigh in. Know what? You're both right. Penn is not a preppy/trad haven based on sheer numbers alone. There are a ton of kids who dress in that manner, but there are many more who don't. The preppys get lost in the crowd and seem less prominent than the Stuyvesant, Great Neck, and Elkins Park kids who don't go as preppy/trad. (At my recent 30th reunion, I was pointing out to my daughter the old St. A's and other Penn preppy strongholds, however minoritized they have become.) As for Philly itself, try to catch the Art Museum or the Barnes Foundation exhibits. Alma de Cuba and Suzanna Foo are Center City favorites in my house. Walk the Italian Market at 9th and Washington before noon. The Saloon has a reputation for good steaks despite the Italian setting, though people are talking alot about the steak house next to Morimoto. (Union Trust?) Wayne Edward is a clothing stronghold, as are BB and PRL around the corner. Personally, I would skip the clothes shopping and save it for another venue, IMHO. Bill


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Miket61 said:


> I lived in Philadelphia for sixteen years and went to a very trad private school. I'm perhaps not as valid a source of information on today's Philadelphia, but I certainly know what it was like twenty years ago.
> 
> TBOWES' comments about Jacob Reed's and John Wanamaker were in response to your statement that there NEVER was a "trad men's store" in Philadelphia. I would think that since no one is disagreeing that there aren't any NOW, it is still fair to refute the claim that it's always been this way by naming stores that are no longer in business.
> 
> John Wanamaker became a Lord & Taylor. Macy's kept the building (designed by Daniel Burnham, who also did the Marshall Field's on State Street and Selfridge's on Oxford Street) when they sold off L&T after the Federated/May Company merger in 2005.


Don't forget the late, lamented shop Miller-White.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Just moved from Philadephia after living there three years. If I were to visit one place it would be Reading Terminal Market. The cheesemongers in particular were fantastic. Also try BB and Ralph Lauren on Walnut Street. The cigar store "Holts" on Walnut is excellent. There is a good independent shoe store around Sansom and 16th with FABULOUS service and lots of Alden cordovan. They are near a decent pub called "Nodding Head" on Sansom which is also a great place to have some decent food and excellent beer.


----------

